# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Proviron

## ZIA1

I ran a search and I can't find if British Dragon manufactures Proviron . Anyone heard of this? 

Also, has anyone used this specific brand of Proviron: Proviron (Schering Greece)? If so, were the tabs round and pink?

Thanks, AIZ

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> I ran a search and I can't find if British Dragon manufactures Proviron . Anyone heard of this? 
> 
> Also, has anyone used this specific brand of Proviron: Proviron (Schering Greece)? If so, were the tabs round and pink?
> 
> Thanks, AIZ


Greek Proviron should be white color.

----------


## MichaelCC

> I ran a search and I can't find if British Dragon manufactures Proviron . Anyone heard of this? 
> Also, has anyone used this specific brand of Proviron: Proviron (Schering Greece)? If so, were the tabs round and pink?
> Thanks, AIZ


I don't know about BD Proviron - as I know they don't produce this one (but I'm not big expert in the case of BD). 
As for your next question - Greece proviron 25mg/20 tabs is well-known product. I have no picture of it, but it looks very similar to this proviron on the pictures, but it has a little bit smaller glass and there are only 20 tabs (not 50 like on the pictures). As for tablets - I'm SURE they are not pink. 
Here are pictures:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55815
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55816

----------


## Aristimuqoh

Bro, Proviron are round white tabs and every tab has imprinted "AX" in one side..... very good stuff

----------


## ajfina

BD proviron

----------


## Aristimuqoh

> I don't know about BD Proviron - as I know they don't produce this one (but I'm not big expert in the case of BD). 
> As for your next question - Greece proviron 25mg/20 tabs is well-known product. I have no picture of it, but it looks very similar to this proviron on the pictures, but it has a little bit smaller glass and there are only 20 tabs (not 50 like on the pictures). As for tablets - I'm SURE they are not pink. 
> Here are pictures:
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55815
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55816


Very nice pics

----------


## MichaelCC

Thanx AJ for the pictures - as I can see, these proviron are not rounded and definitely not pink, so I think something is wrong with AIZ provirons  :Smilie:

----------


## judge_dread

Greek Proviron bro...

----------


## zomzom

Would it be a nice to use Proviron with andriol ?

----------


## Seajackal

Andriol IMO is a waste, bro just save the money for some test it's a better choice
cuz you can take along with Proviron and minimize the water retention.

----------


## MichaelCC

Completely agree with SJ - Andriol is totaly waste of money, becasue you need to take about 12-15 tabs/daily to feel some progreses. IMO Andriol has best use before the competition because of short detection time, and to protect muscles lost in the time of hard competition diet.

----------


## zomzom

yep thx lot i will follow ur advice, i can tell you that i was opting to use Andriol because i m a bit scared of the syringue, i m virgin  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol, Rofl.

----------


## Seajackal

Scared of a needle with that body in your avatar??? Get outta here man!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## zomzom

I m scared to miss my shoot, :s

----------


## MichaelCC

Zomzom - it's harder for the first time to apply it yourself, but latter it'll become like a drug to you  :Smilie:  I like it - it's like a "courage test".
But be careful - with such a body like you have in your avatar, you can easily bend a needle  :Smilie:

----------


## MichaelCC

BTW guys - try to find 5 small differences between my and zomzom avatar  :Smilie:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

If your scared of injection than let someone you trust do it. Or you will need 6-8 tabs of Andriol per day. Good for sex drive but very expensive at high doses.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

U dont need Proviron with Andriol .

----------


## Seajackal

> BTW guys - try to find 5 small differences between my and zomzom avatar


You're clicking a mouse and Zomzom is trying to show his schlong...1  :Wink/Grin: 

BTW Mike, sorry it is said your post was edited but it's the original words
in it, I just hit the wrong button when qutoing your messege my bad man!

----------


## funbos

:Hmmmm:  You dont have trousers 2.  :LOL:

----------


## judge_dread

Andriol aka Restandol costs about 12 euros bros, is it worth it? what do u think? I have heard mixes views..some say it works others it sucks!

----------


## zomzom

> BTW guys - try to find 5 small differences between my and zomzom avatar





> You're clicking a mouse and Zomzom is trying to show his schlong...1


You are holding the fat on your legs with the left hand/ i am holding my mouse in the left hand  :Smilie:

----------


## Weegiebol

Just finished my 6 weeks of restandol (during first 6 weeks of 12 week test E cycle), 320 mg (8 tabs) / day - didn't feel much off it, plus quite expensive - better with test like previously stated I think

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> ** proviron


I have those exact pills... I just got them in they are MNFG by B******h D****n. Are these actually legit??? They came in a little ziploc bag, not in a box or anything so I wasn't sure if they were the real deal. Any advice would be appreciated.

----------


## Stonecold01446

I had them i was sceptical at first as i could not find them on B~~~~~h D~~~~n site mine were square a bit green 50 on one side and ** on other came in clear bag but that was for postage reasons snap in half good shit though.

----------


## av8r2020

I got the exact same tabs in a small ziplok baggie as what's shown on AJFINA and another post. Is this legit proviron ?

Looks exactly like this pic, except blue.

----------


## jerseyboy

Yes it's 50mg BD.

----------


## daniel_3855

> I don't know about BD Proviron - as I know they don't produce this one (but I'm not big expert in the case of BD). 
> As for your next question - Greece proviron 25mg/20 tabs is well-known product. I have no picture of it, but it looks very similar to this proviron on the pictures, but it has a little bit smaller glass and there are only 20 tabs (not 50 like on the pictures). As for tablets - I'm SURE they are not pink. 
> Here are pictures:
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55815
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55816


hey bud is the prov in your pics real?

----------

